# 6610 Wire Harness



## crown_pinion (Sep 10, 2013)

I have a 1983 Ford 6610 that caught fire and burned up the engine wire harness.
A replacement is no longer available from Ford. Does anyone know where I may be able to get a jobber one? Or where I could get one made or even what type of connectors are used so I could make one myself?
Part #E1NN14A103AA


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Messick's Farm Equipment lists a E1NN14A103AA harness for $373. Their phone number is 1-877-260-3528

Also try Helms Farm Machinery 1-803-428-3460. 

Recommend that you install a battery cutoff switch to prevent fire from happening again - and use it religiously. I have found that the harness wears through the insulation on top of the fuel tank over the years due to vibration. I wrapped my harness in heavy rubber hose over the fuel tank to prevent from happening again.


----------

